# Good news from Afghanistan



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The IEA... Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan... they insist it's their new name.... closed the border with Pakistan.

Thank Allah. Keep it closed permanently.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445072879406698507


----------



## Yasur (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah, reading in news!
Both countries shout off their border!

Still couldn't understand, what and which country get benefits after shouting border?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yasur said:


> *shout off* their border!....
> ....after *shouting border*


Do you mean closing off the border?



Yasur said:


> which country get benefits


Afghanistan gets to massage it's hurt ego... their egos are always hurt over something or other.... for a week or two. Then as the price of chicken touches the sky, they'll crawl back and beg us to open the border from our side.

Afghans do not respect paperwork or laws of any kind. They do not believe in passports or documents of any kind. They are used to just walking into Pakistan and doing whatever... from a hospital visit to trade to crime to terror. Until a few years ago they used to just walk across without answering to anyone. We were STUPID to let them do that.

NOW however, we have the border fenced. They can not just "walk across". They got *mighty annoyed* when we let them know that this is not your daddy's living room.. you can't just waltz in without recording your entry... need papers/passport, entry visa, and biometrics.. fingerprint, face and eye scan.

If that bothers these people... so be it.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Our border crossings with Afghanistan keep getting closed more often these days. This was from a few days ago. You can see how agitated the taliban fella is, gesturing to the camera guy to stop recording. 

This is from the Afghan side of the border.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443534023775633410


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Afghans also claim that we fire artillery/rockets into Afghanistan.

So that annoyed THIS guy who gave us a piece of his mind. 🤣

I like it when taliban/afghans run their mouths. They are good at that at least.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442078996003364875
I have no way of knowing if these 2 incidents are fake or real.... there is a fair amount of anti-Pakistan fakery going on at the moment.

But the point is... we are not exactly buddy buddy with the taliban. They don't like us very much but because the WHOLE WORLD hates them, they don't have anyone else to talk to. 

And WE will talk to ANYONE. We are great communicators.


----------



## Yasur (Sep 20, 2021)

Ohk, Thanks for explaining


----------

